
New 'Server-Grade' iMac with Next-Gen Xeon Processor Coming End of 2017 - skdotdan
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/04/18/new-imacs-server-grade-coming-end-2017/
======
Quequau
This strikes me as a bit of a contradiction. I get why one might chose a more
expensive Xeon processor and I suppose I can sorta understand needing a
display for a server. But surely the iMac, so far at least, is all those
things where desktops differ from servers (and for that matter Workstations).

It's almost as if Apple figures that seeing as they already have the
mechanical design for iMacs down pat, they might as well wedge a Xeon in one.
That doesn't really seem like Apple's usual MO to me.

I suppose a more accurate description might be a "workstation grade iMac".

~~~
blacksmith_tb
If they can ship it by the end of 2017, that would still be well ahead of
whatever makeover the Mac Pro will be getting, so it could be a stop-gap. And
there are quite a few mobile-workstation laptops on the market now shipping
with Xeons (the iMac is sort of like an immobile laptop).

